# Lab Results



## Shzen (Oct 14, 2015)

Can someone help me with figuring out if I should have other tests done or not?

Free t4 3.0 (Range 1.4-3.8)

T3 Uptake (I don't know what the difference between this and T3 Free) 29 (Range 22- 35)

T4, Total 10.5 (Range 4.5 - 12.0)

TSH .27 (Range .40 - 4.50) Marked Low

ANA - Negative

TBII <1

Thyroglobulin Antibodies <1

Thyroid Perioxidase Antibodies 4 (<9)

Iron

% Saturation 15 (Range 11 -50)

Ferritin 9 (Range 10 - 232) Marked Low

Iron Binding Capacity 461 (Range 250 - 450) Marked High

Iron Total 70 (Range 40 - 190)

Note: I have a toxic multi nodular goiter.

I have a lot of symptoms and some of them may be due to the iron deficiency but I have no idea if I'm having symptoms from hot nodule and goiter.

Also, I have read that most goiters are caused by being Hypo (unless you have Grave's Disease), is this true? So, at some point (many years ago) I was hypo to cause the goiter? Is this true? Could the hot nodule be masking hypothyroidism?

And do hot nodules remit? If not, does that mean it will most likely just get worse?

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll comment on your labs.

Thyroid labs look great to me. How many times have you had these run? A FT-3 would be helpful. T-3 uptake is not the same.



> Ferritin 9 (Range 10 - 232) Marked Low


You need to begin an iron supplement - what did your doctor have to say about this?

If you have not had a Vitamin D test that would also be helpful as many of us run low on D.


----------



## Shzen (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you, Lovlkn.

I had them run in Sept which was in normal range, but they said was on the hyper side.

He put me on 324mg of Ferrous gluc.

My d was in range 53 (Range 30-100)

So, perhaps many of my symptoms are from the low iron.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you post what lab's were run in September.

How well are you tolerating the iron supplements? You need alot more based on your last labs.

D could stand to be higher.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Are the correct tests being run? Specifically the T3 tests (uptake this time and total last time by a different dr). Or is T3 that important when diagnosing hyper?
> 
> I'm a bit nauseous but I'm not sure if it's from the iron or the fact my son gave me his "cold".


 To test thyroid function TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 would be best to determine thyroid hormone in system at time of draw. T3 is a total number and not as accurate. T4 or total 4 is completely useless.

I took iron supplements and felt awful the entire time I was on them.

Are your periods heavy? How old are you? Has your doctor offered hormones?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You have TBII which is busy masking your symptoms.


----------



## Shzen (Oct 14, 2015)

Andros said:


> TBII
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> ...


I have no idea what the numbers mean.... so, please, bear with me. So, even though it shows it at <1 this is a problem?

Here is what is states with ranges:

TBII <1 Units (% inhibition) Not flagged Range (< OR = 16)

Thank you for your help!



Lovlkn said:


> You are likely experiencing the peri menopause symptom of heavy periods. Interestingly enough - being low in ferritin makes you bleed heavier.
> 
> A short course of birth control pills may help to regulate your hormones.
> 
> ...


Yeah, after talking with you yesterday I started researching and I believe I am experiencing perimenopause. I was wondering about that (if low ferritin can cause heavier periods) the information out there was contradicting (which came first).

Wow, that's a long time to be on a supplement that was making you sick!

I'll look into the birth control pills I first got on them to help with heavy periods, menstrual pain and ovarian cysts.....that was many years ago.

Again, thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had periods similar to yours (and the added bonus of cramps so bad I would often throw up or pass out) and I finally got on birth control. It has helped reduce my period down to 5 days and I'm no longer anemic, so it's been a blessing. I use the "every three months" pills, so I only get four periods a year. So much better than a period almost every 3 weeks!


----------



## Shzen (Oct 14, 2015)

jenny v said:


> I had periods similar to yours (and the added bonus of cramps so bad I would often throw up or pass out) and I finally got on birth control. It has helped reduce my period down to 5 days and I'm no longer anemic, so it's been a blessing. I use the "every three months" pills, so I only get four periods a year. So much better than a period almost every 3 weeks!


Oh, the cramps are horrid! 4 periods a year...I'm game!  Ty!


----------

